# Moving to Joburg to be with my bf



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm an American living in Dubai working for an airline (can you guess which one?) and I met my boyfriend here, working for the same airline, until he went home in November. Our tentative plan is for me to stay here for another 2.5 years (finish out my contract, save money) and the move to SA for a year or 2 before we both go to the States permanently (I know the visa process for the states takes ridiculously long).

I'm curious if anyone can tell me if this is at all feasible. I don't have a degree (although I hope to finish one online before I leave Dubai) so at the moment, I'm not sure how possible it is to get a visa to live there temporarily, since I think it might be difficult to get a job without proper credentials. I looked up a bit of info, and the only one I could find was this:

_*South African Spousal Visa*

Applicants of the same sex or heterosexual relationships can apply for a permanent residence permit or a temporary residence permit, depending on the relationship or marriage of the applicant. The benefit of this South African spousal visa is that a candidate is assessed purely upon their length of relationship or marital status._

But does anyone have any more info on this? I'm surprised there is this option that I found on this forum, I didn't find it when I was looking earlier. We won't be married by then (um, I don't think) so it would just be a relationship visa, but how would that be proven?

I also browsed jobs like for an au pair, and his dad does own his own company, so maybe those could be possible options.. but I imagine his dad would have to pay for the visa which would be pricey.

My boyfriend mentioned I could just keep renewing a tourist visa (i.e. just leave the country every 3 months) but I need to be able to work and make some money so I don't waste all my savings. And I know jobs are hard to find in SA; my bf finally got hired to Comair after about 3 months of unemployment. I just want to know how possible this is, even though I've got some time to think about it... but I know before we know it, (hopefully) 2.5 years will be here and I don't want to get stuck... thanks in advance!

Edit: Okay, so I just searched again after posting and found this:

_Where candidates wish to apply for spouse immigration or life-partner immigration as a permanent option, the key additional requirement is that the applicant must have been married to or in a life relationship with the sponsoring South African permanent resident or South African citizen for a period of five years. _

So I guess that option is out... any other ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi

I think I can provide you with some answers:

S11(6) of the Immigration Act provides for a Life Partner Permit, which will allow a foreign nationa to to reside with their South African partner.

You DO NOT need to get married to be allowed to apply for a Life Partner Permit, as each South African national has a constitutional right to have their (foreign) partner reside with them in South Africa.

If you have a job offer by the time you wish to submit the application, one can add a work endorsement to the permit, allowing you to work.

Instead of the work endorsement you may add a business endorsement to the Life Partner Permit, allowing you run your own business.

If you get married, you will need to apply for a Spousal Permit (instead of the Life Partner Permit). The only difference in the two permits is the marriage certificate.

Once you have been in a relationship for 5 years, or married for 5 years, you may apply for Permanent Residency. Please note that if you have been in a relationship for 4 years and then get married, the 5 years start from the beginning. Big flaw in Home Affairs' interpretation!

Haveing Permanent Residency will allow you to also apply for a South African ID.

Once you have had Permanent Residency for 5 years, you may apply for citizenship.

Please note that although a foreigner has a constitutional right, and even when you qualify for certain residency status', you will still need to apply at Home Affairs. Home Affairs will not simply "give" you anything.

Home Affairs will still verify that you are not an "undesirable person" in terms of the immigration act.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Joaschim! Thanks for the info. So I have some more questions about the life partner visa...

I had thought that the 5 years was required before he could apply for a life partner visa, but it actually means to apply for permanent residency? I'm not looking for permanent, just a transition until I can get my bf's visa sorted to the US.

So if he applied for the life partner visa (say at the time, we'd have been together for 2.5 years) what kind of evidence would they need? We don't have any kind of bills together, the only thing I could provide are facebook chats (I don't even know if I could get ahold of phone history, but I'll look into it soon). 

And if I were to get accepted on a life partner visa, could I then find work without the work visa or I would NEED to have the work visa approved first?


----------

